# Amazon Business ?



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey fellas,

Anyone here joined "Amazon business" account ?


Curious as to what your experiences are, benefits and such. They keep asking me, and I keep ignoring.


lol.

Thanks !


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's a review of what it is, but I was looking to see what your experiences were..
http://www.businessnewsdaily.com/9637-what-is-amazon-business.html

thanks again..


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Don't have a bizznezz Amazon account and don't really see a benefit except for "bulk" or "tiered" discounts, but what items qualify for these?


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks like a good thing to be apart of.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

We got Amazon prime whatever that is lol. I seen it on the statement for $100.00. My Wife bought it..


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FredG said:


> We got Amazon prime whatever that is lol. I seen it on the statement for $100.00. My Wife bought it..


Oh, so you married a professional shopper too.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

We have prime for free fast shipping on most things, but not a business account. I just use the card that it's set up in, and then reimburse myself for purchases. I'm sure there's a way to set up another card, but I don't know how. It's probably not best to have a business card on there where my wife or I can accidently buy something on it. It'll be hard to explain to my accountant at tax time why a deck business needs new bedsheets, a lamp, shower curtain, and a pair of flip flops - the random assortment of crap that showed up today at the door.


----------

